# video from big danny



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

taken from youtube, congrats to tommy and the team, tommy's 3 step groundcast is wicked


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

This fellow Danny is something else! Built like a building.Not much form, but appears to have tremendous power! Interesting to see Tommy throwing OTG while the few others we see are Pendulum Casting? My Congradulations once again to Tommy & Team U.S.A.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Danny has his form down to an aboslute fine art. He is a rare combination of size, power and amazing speed.

He is the best in the world.

Tommy


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Near the end, in the slo-mo of Danny's cast, look how much that rod is bent between his right and left hands. That's not human! 

Yeah, I'd say he's got his form down pretty good.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, but what does (OTG) stand for?


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

otg= off the ground


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Danny has great form and the strength to go with...Stevie needs thicker glasses. Way to go Tommy I think you represent the US well. Thanks!!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Job Tommy, and you really do represent US well.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

some of those cast look really ugly, but you have to respect the numbers those boys are putting up.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet that if many backed off the power a notch their form would look quite good. 

When trying to pour every ounce of energy into a cast you run to the edge (and sometimes beyond) of what you can control- balance, form, etc.

Anyone can back off the power, but that's not the idea , now is it ?

I can make smooth casts that look quite good (form wise) all day, but at the end of the day they ain't winning no contests !! :redface:  

Actually I find it hard to appreciate from a 2 dimensional video, the intensity and form that goes into the casts these guys make. 

Keep in mind- with that many casters in a tourny you only get a very few casts each day, so each one has to be for max distance, with max effort.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think that a good number of those guys are large men or at least very strong.. A man my size... 5,8' under 200 lbs. it will be my form that gets me the big numbers not my raw power..


----------



## Jaliboy (Jun 21, 2008)

Danny x cast is so powerful.. And tommy, ure otg are great.. Im from singapore.. Every time i watch your video.. It gives me confidence.. Tommy ure a great caster..


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks again for the video!:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I think that a good number of those guys are large men or at least very strong.. A man my size... 5,8' under 200 lbs. it will be my form that gets me the big numbers not my raw power..



Hey Slim - EAT MORE !! 

and wash it down :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PSF-Support (Jul 19, 2008)

More coverage of the 'Big Danny" here ...
http://www.planetseafishing.com/cat...est-casting-event-on-earth-the-big-danny-ope/

http://www.planetseafishing.com/forums/viewthread/189/


----------



## PSF-Support (Jul 19, 2008)

PSF-Support said:


> More coverage of the 'Big Danny" here ...
> http://www.planetseafishing.com/cat...est-casting-event-on-earth-the-big-danny-ope/
> 
> http://www.planetseafishing.com/forums/viewthread/189/


My Appologies, got the URL wrong.

http://www.planetseafishing.com/big-danny/


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy,
How did you get your rods and reels over there? With all the airport security I would think it would be just about impossible to get that stuff on an airplane.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

mud said:


> Tommy,
> How did you get your rods and reels over there? With all the airport security I would think it would be just about impossible to get that stuff on an airplane.


Reels went as a carry on in a pistol box (yes they got X-rayed...lol) and the rod went in a BAZOOKA rod tube. I carefully covered the word bazooka with duct tape and wrote in "fishing rods".

Only issue came as we were leaving Belgium. They talked about making me remove all of the fishing line from the reels but let me move on through.....

Now that would have taken some time without a line stripper!!!

Tommy


----------

